# seerose bekommt rote blätter



## elkop (23. Juni 2008)

ich habe mich vielleicht an der falschen stelle vorgestellt, aber mit meinen fragen glaube ich, bin ich hier richtig:

ich habe eine seerose in meinem miniteich, angeblich eine __ zwergseerose - fröbeli, die lauter rote blätter bekommt, die grünen, die sie hatte, werden gelb und werden wohl absterben, denke ich. ich habe sie in ein plastikgefäß in ein sand-lehmgemisch in eine tiefe von ca. 35 cm gepflanzt. seit ich sie eingepflanzt habe, vor einem monat etwa, hat sie vier blätter bekommen, die alle schön dunkelrot sind. sie hat dreiviertel des tages sonne. sind die roten blätter ein problem?
einen __ seerosenzünsler habe ich abgepflückt und irgendwelchen schneckenlaich(?) an der blattunterseite habe ich dabei mitentfernt.

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## karsten. (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: seerose bekommt rote blätter*

Hallo

und

:willkommen 


schau mal hier 

und hier ab 7


und hier

und manchmal ist es gar kein Problem  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7


mfG


----------



## elkop (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: seerose bekommt rote blätter*

vielen dank, karsten. an düngen habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich wollte nicht zuviel des guten tun. düngekegel habe ich mir schon besorgt, also werde ich mal einen reindrücken.


----------



## elkop (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: seerose bekommt rote blätter*

übrigens, hier ist ein foto meines teiches. habs inzwischen geschnallt, wie das geht.


----------

